# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  "Вирусные" батарейки в действии

## SDA

Впервые в истории исследователям удалось в лабораторных условиях создать генетически модифицированные вирусы, которые способны генерировать как положительный, так и отрицательный электрические заряды. Новые вирусы исследователи из Массачусетского технологического института поместили в качестве микрогенераторов на положительные и отрицательные края батарей, чтобы те смогли производить электрическое поле.

Анжела Белчер, руководитель исследований, говорит, что новые "вирусные" батареи имеют ту же электрическую емкость и ту же выходную мощность, что и обычные аккумуляторные батареи, используемые в бензиновых и гибридных автомобилях. Помимо автомобилей, батареи можно оптимизировать и под другие сферы использования, например для ноутбуков, плееров, фотокамер или сотовых телефонов.

Подробно свое изобретение массачусетские физики описали в сегодняшнем номере научного журнала Science, где батареи, созданные на основе микроорганизмов называются дешевым и экологичным продуктом, готовым к массовому применению.

Анжела Белчер говорит, что химические реакции с участием генно-модифицированных вирусов могут происходить при комнатной температуре, а для их старта в батареях не требуется наличие каких-то вредных веществ, таких как свинец, ртуть и им подобные.

По словам исследователей, в традиционных литий-ионных аккумуляторных батареях ионы лития проходят сквозь отрицательно заряженные аноды (обычно из графита) и положительно заряженные катоды (обычно из оксида кобальта или фосфата железа). Однако около трех лет назад ученые из Массачусетского технологического института вывели семейство безвредных для человека вирусов, которые сами могли создавать аноды из композитного материала на основе углеродных нанотрубок. Вирусам для реакции требовался кобальт и небольшое количество золота, после чего они начинали самопроизводство наносоединений для генерации отрицательного заряда.

Однако в последней работе ученым предстояло найти способ производства похожим методом и катодов, которые по своей природе гораздо более мощны, чем аноды. Дополнительная проблема заключалась в необходимости создать значительно более проводящие катоды, чтобы электроны могли проходить сквозь них с минимальными помехами.

Так как вирусы были способны идентифицировать и связывать определенные материалы (в случаев "вирусных" батарей - углеродные нанотрубки), то исследователям удалось создать сеть катодных нанотрубок, по которым электроны могут беспрепятственно "бегать", передавая электроэнергию очень быстро и с минимальными потерями.

Анжела Белчер говорит, что в случае практической эксплуатации "вирусных" батарей, для человека нет опасности, так как использованные вирусы относятся к обычным бактериофагам, безопасным для живых организмов.

Группа физиков также выяснила, что использование углеродных нанотрубок для создания разветвленной сети катодов внутри батареи, позволяет увеличить производительность и электропроводность источника питания без увеличения его массы. Также в Массачусетсе сообщили, что уже первые образцы "вирусных" батарей способны без потери емкости выдерживать по крайней мере 100 циклов зарядки/разрядки.

"Этот показатель уступает традиционным батареям, но мы работаем над его улучшением", - говорит Белчер. 
http://www.cybersecurity.ru/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

"Покашляй мне в батарею, а то что-то заряд низкий"

----------


## antanta

На днях по ОРТ некий журналист рассуждал на тему сверхпроводимости. Суть этого явления объяснялась тем, что при достаточно низкой (для данного материала) температуре колебания атомов кристаллической решетки "стоят ровно", и не мешают свободному "пролёту" элетронов. Так то!
    По сабжу - или первоапрель, или переводчик знатные весчества потребляет.



> вирусы, которые способны генерировать как положительный, так и отрицательный электрические заряды


  Имеется в виду - по выбору, раздельно? Срочно нобеля!



> Новые вирусы исследователи из Массачусетского технологического института поместили в качестве микрогенераторов на положительные и отрицательные края батарей, чтобы те смогли производить электрическое поле.


 А то оно и без вирусов там не генерируется...



> "вирусные" батареи имеют ту же электрическую емкость и ту же выходную мощность


 емкость измерятся в Фарадах, судя по терминологии.


> в батареях не требуется наличие каких-то вредных веществ, таких как свинец, ртуть


 Строго говоря, свинец и ртуть таки могут означать химические вещества. Но, грамотный автор (в контесте) употребил бы термин "элементы". Версия первоапрельского развода имеет право на жизнь.



> По словам исследователей, в традиционных литий-ионных аккумуляторных батареях ионы лития проходят *сквозь* отрицательно заряженные аноды (обычно из графита) и положительно заряженные катоды


 Ага, а потом и по металлическим проводам бегают.



> вирусов, которые сами могли создавать аноды из композитного материала на основе углеродных нанотрубок ......... Вирусам для реакции требовался кобальт и небольшое количество золота


 Подозреваю, что ключевое слово таки "золото". А небольшое количество - пару тонн. Чисто, чтобы "внутре неонка засветилась". Неоднократно упомянутый префикс "нано" также должен ассоциироваться с большим расходом золота на стадии производства ... исследований. 



> ученым предстояло найти способ производства похожим методом и катодов, которые по своей природе гораздо более мощны, чем аноды


  И это давно доказали британские ученые Ясен перец, катод мощнее анода. Или кто-то сомневается? Дык, поместим электрон между катодом и анодом. Кто тот заряд к себе перетянет? Катод, потому как мощнее он. Так то.



> что в случае практической эксплуатации "вирусных" батарей, для человека нет опасности, так как использованные вирусы относятся к обычным бактериофагам, безопасным для живых организмов.


  ... к которым е-коли и прочие не относятся.
  Кстати, тритий является слегка измененным обычным протием, то есть водородом. Следовательно - предельно безопасен. Про  радиоактивные изотопы иода и прочих говорить не стоит.
   Ребята, у меня тоже слово "вирус" вызывает стойкую ... стойку, и госномер автомобиля вида  "a ХХ ХХ mvo" доставляет. Но, бдительности терять не следует же.  :Smiley: )

----------


## Boriss72

Тут главное что обычными бактериофагами ! Лиш-бы троянов не было !

----------


## antanta

> Тут главное что обычными бактериофагами ! Лиш-бы троянов не было !


Смотрящий за форумом, выйти из тени!  Посты подобного содержния обычно удаляются с резоном "флуд". Знаю по своему опыту.

----------


## Alexey P.

Да я бы всё, кроме новости, с удовольствием удалил.
antanta, Вы же отлично понимаете - те, кто пишет, не разработчики, да ещё и плюс перевод, чего зря придираться.
 Меня в этой новости удивило то, что речь идет об аккумуляторах, а не одноразовых батарейках. Пишут же вроде ясно - 100 циклов заряд/разряд.

----------

